# Greetings from Canada



## Seeking Zen (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Thought I'd stop reading "lurking" and say hello!
I am new to MA...(Orange Belt) in Goju and Kobudo, I take multiple soft arts as well Tai Chi, Tai doo, Bagwa. Anyhow, I will most likely continue to read as I don't consider myself to have the knowledge to advise very many others.  

Regards


Better to die on your feet, than live on your knees....


----------



## Kacey (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Ask away - and feel free to post on anything; perspective is as important as experience.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2006)

Seeking Zen said:


> I will most likely continue to read as I don't consider myself to have the knowledge to advise very many others.


 
Don't sell youself short..You're bound to have opinions on the variety of topics you'll see here, share them...Nobody knows EVERYTHING, but everbody knows SONETHING...Welcome to MT..


----------



## kosho (Nov 8, 2006)

hi,
 welcome
steve


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2006)

If you have questions about MT itself ask them..


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, welcome.  Glad you came to post here on MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome out of lurkdom! Enjoy the board.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad to have you not lurking lurk: ) anymore.  Please post your opinions as we are all interested in hearing them.


----------



## exile (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, SZ---welcome to MT---good to have you with us! I lurked for a _long_ time, just trying to get the feel of the board, before joining. You're going to have a lot of fun here!


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to MT.  I am new as well and look forward to some interesting discussions.

Daenriel


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome from another Canadian!  What part of our great country do you reside in?


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome!! 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  I almost always say happy posting-  which means to feel free to post thoughts, opinions, questions, and just about anything else you want.  With that said, HAPPY POSTING!


----------



## Seeking Zen (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow!
That is quite the welcome. Thanks so much!:erg:

I do have alot of questions...and some possible new insights...maybe I'll give it a shot.

Thanks Again


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad you're here.  Hope to read more from you.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------

